# What gun is this



## deerhunter (Apr 9, 2004)

Found this gun at grandfathers house can anyone tell what it is


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

A better photo of the bolt / trigger / butt would help. From what I can see it looks similar to my Japanese Arisaka rifle from WW2.

What is the length?


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Jap Arisaka 7.7x58 mm, type 38 I think, better pics woul help.


----------



## deerhunter (Apr 9, 2004)

More photos


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Drm50 said:


> Jap Arisaka 7.7x58 mm, type 38 I think, better pics woul help.


I believe the type 99 were 7.7x58mm and the type 38 were 6.5x50mm


Just ahead of the bolt on the receiver there was an " Emperor's Mum". Before the weapon would leave Japan the "Mum" was filed off to save dignity for the Emperor.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Mistake, that is a Mauser, can't read writing on reciever ring, need more pics to ID. Magazine area from bottom
And muzzle from side and head on at bore. They were made in many models,variations, and cals. They were
made for countries and countries were licensed to make them by Germany. Our own 1903 Springfield is part
Mauser design.


----------



## EyeCatchEm (Jan 6, 2014)

I have an arisaka with the mum still on if. Wonder what the value would be.


----------



## deerhunter (Apr 9, 2004)

More photos


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

Whatever it is, its in very good condition and probably still useable.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

I have the EXACT same gun in my closet.Grandpa brought it back from WW2.Can't tell you what it is though.Never got around to researching it.Got plenty of "toys" to shoot so just kept there for memories.


----------



## lastv8 (Oct 11, 2004)

I think what you have is Model 1903 Turkish Mauser


----------



## lastv8 (Oct 11, 2004)

EyeCatchEm said:


> I have an arisaka with the mum still on if. Wonder what the value would be.[/QUOTE
> the value to a collector is only in





EyeCatchEm said:


> I have an arisaka with the mum still on if. Wonder what the value would be.


look on gunbroker, leave it the way it is, don't try to make it look new. you will just kill the the value to a collector


----------



## buckeye dan (Jan 31, 2012)

Mauser for sure. The stamp and language looks to be Turk. There is some wood missing as well as the front barrel strap. I think it's a 1903 model. How about a closeup photo of the entire receiver with bolt closed and a closeup of the rear sights?


----------

